# Advice Please TTRS Purchased



## ttrs530 (Jan 8, 2012)

Hi all,
I am new to the forum and have just bought a TTRS from M25 Hatfield Audi - the car was driving faulty on the drive home and I took it to my local garage and they have found 15 faults in 30 mins - I have been given a sheet to show a 144 point check has been carried out - but I believe it can't have been done as there was no oil in the engine (wouldn't register on dipstick).
The car went back after 24hrs, before Christmas and the attitude of the dealer is appauling to say the least.
The car was delivered back today with outstanding faults & the dealer is telling me its my problem and its a nice car and to nicely go away..
Does anyone have any contacts to speak to.. I have a list of faults if anyone is interested..
Please help as I have saved up for 2 years to buy the car.
Thanks Amy


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Amy, surely you have the Audi approved warranty if purchased from Audi dealer.....Audi CS contact any way.

Audi (UK) 
Customer Service 
PO Box 400 
Walsall 
WS5 4XX

Tel: 0800 699888

Hoggy.


----------



## ttrs530 (Jan 8, 2012)

The Local garage have had a look at it and advised I get my money back.
The warranty is a difficult one as some of the faults are severe.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, If not happy & faults are "severe",& no success with Audi dealer, contact Audi CS asap.
Hoggy.


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

I thought you would get a 30 day exchange plan that would cover severe faults

http://www.audi.co.uk/used-cars/why-buy-approved.html



> All the checks and double-checks should give you real reassurance. And even further still, Audi operates a 30 day exchange policy - so in the unlikely event of an irreparable fault occurring within 30 days/1,000 miles (whichever occurs sooner) - we will offer you an exchange. This does not affect your statutory rights.


What are the faults highlighted by the independent garage?


----------



## vwcheung (May 19, 2010)

Pretty sure they own Harold wood Audi in Essex where i bought my old S3 a completed bunch of d~cks pardon my french!
Take the car back and demand a refund, if they don't call Audi UK like Hoggy recommends


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Abysmal service, Amy. If this was before Christmas though, you need to step on it.

As above, you do get (or should get from an Audi dealer) a 30-day/1000 mile exchange agreement which you would have had to sign when purchasing. Any car with a demonstrable fault may be exchanged for a replacement at the same Audi Centre, provided that they're unable to rectify the fault and that the car is returned to them within 20 days/1000 miles, the centre is satisfied that you're a private purchaser, and that they're satisfied that the car is in the same condition save for reasonable wear and tear as it was sold in.

You can choose any replacement vehicle that it's of equal or higher value and is readily available from their stock. Obviously you have to pay any difference in cost.

I think you should write to the dealer, detailing all the faults that the other garage found, and requesting that they rectify the issues immediately or arrange a full refund. Hand deliver it to their sales manager. In either case request that they cover the costs you've incurred at your local garage. At the same time write to Audi Customer Services. As part of that I would question them on the checks that are supposed to be undertaken on the car, versus all the faults that your local garage found with it in no time at all.


----------



## hope88 (Mar 25, 2011)

Shocking especially from an Audi Dealer... I will echo what others say, if it is less than 30 days after purchasing plus if the fault is so severe I would just return it for a full refund.

p/s: Forget writing to the dealer as this will take ages. Keep calling/emailing the dealership. Try to get in touch with the DP (Dealer Principle) and speak to him directly. I will urge you to settle this before the 30 days is up.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Yes I meant to add hand delivering it. Post edited


----------



## ttrs530 (Jan 8, 2012)

List of Faults:

Hi Paul,

Alex had a 30min look at the TTRS this is what he found.

The list to date:

1, Front discs below Audi's lowest limit with heavy visible lipping & warped.

2, Passenger door is vibrating with some debris inside - rattling.

3, Engine is low on oil I have only traveled the distance home and will not drive it further (70 miles traveled since purchase).

4, Coolant level is low.

5, Center sections of exhaust are corroded and leaking, dripping condensated water from the welds.

6, O/S/F wheel arch liner screws missing.

7, Fuel filter incorrectly fitted.

8, Total closure and total open inoperative from keyfob.

9, Engine misfires during warm up and results in a delayed throttle response.

10, Air - conditioning pipe fouling radiator fan - fan can't spin.

11, Oily prints on drivers seat.

12,engine light on

13,esp light on

14,n/s/f wheel flat spotted

15, 17 faults found on ecu's

16, Bonnet paint has sunk in places

17, Rear bumper wrong colour.

18, Underside side of bonnet has been drilled and bent.

19, sat nav not working.

Kind Regards Amy


----------



## mad chemist (Feb 18, 2011)

ttrs530 said:


> List of Faults:
> 
> Hi Paul,
> 
> ...


Bloody hell Amy,

So sorry to hear about your car.

Hand this car back, if you can - sounds like some home modder has had their dirty little hands all over this car. Just wondered how old/what mileage it's on?

Mad.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Amy, I believe you have your answers, dealer or Audi CS.
Hoggy.


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Amy, give CS a ring in the morning and tell them of your problems. I have delt with these guys on two occasions and was very surprised at how quickly they kicked several backsides. They really do care when a customer receives bad service from an official dealership. Also to do this on the flagship TT is inexcusable, after all it's not exactly a couple of pounds of apples (or should that be kilo's) you have purchased.
Welcome to the forum by the way.


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

Amy, that's a disgusting load of faults - it sounds like the car's been buggered about somewhat. How old is it?

Don't stand for this crap - and don't waste any more time arguing with them - demand your money back or a replacement. The sooner you do this the better - the longer you delay, the more you'll weaken your position. Get a solicitor involved if necessary .


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 4, 2009)

ttrs530 said:


> Hi all,
> I am new to the forum and have just bought a TTRS from M25 Hatfield Audi - the car was driving faulty on the drive home and I took it to my local garage and they have found 15 faults in 30 mins - I have been given a sheet to show a 144 point check has been carried out - but I believe it can't have been done as there was no oil in the engine (wouldn't register on dipstick).
> The car went back after 24hrs, before Christmas and the attitude of the dealer is appauling to say the least.
> The car was delivered back today with outstanding faults & the dealer is telling me its my problem and its a nice car and to nicely go away..
> ...


Hi,
I will play this a slightly different way...
1) Have you done the basics...call in to dealership in person and ask for the Service Manager. Handover a list of documented issues then ask for these to be verified and resolved as neccessary.

2) Ask for the Sales Manager to point out the mis-selling...this assumes there is one.

3) Play on the 'road worthy' aspect of the car.

4) Formally pen a complaint letter to the MD of the dealership and send a copy to Audi UK CS as suggested...though I fear Audi do not 'control' their dealership especially on a 2nd hand sale however it is worth the effort...new car sale may be different though and you could have a stronger case.

In essence, you have to be 'seen' to be structured in your actions to getting a resolution...this then plays well in to your hand as you seek a resolution. Document the damages and take pix when formally sending in a complaint to the MD or Audi UK.

On a final note, it is worth getting an independent estimate on the cost to put things right - this makes it easier to put across any injustice in relative terms to anyone whom you complain to... thus;

"I have an independent estimate of the cost to put all identified faults right and the cost is £x,xxx.00" gives a little more weight to the issue.

As I opened, just playing it slightly different.


----------



## freeman (Jul 25, 2010)

Wow... this is why I never buy used cars... The dealers are not that trustworthy, and you have no idea what kind of prick was the previous owner. Hope you get this sorted... so many faults on the best model of the TT is unacceptable even used.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

With no oil in I would be tempted to hand it back and ask for a full refund sounds like it could have never ending problems

Sent from my Nokia 5146
using Tapatalk


----------



## ttrs530 (Jan 8, 2012)

It Is a Dec 2009 with 20k on the clock


----------



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

just get a refund and keep looking.

that list of issues is massive, ie to big to keep the car imo act now for full refund.
sounds like a crashed repair car with, a massice flat spot on the tyres, off colour bumpers and at a guess old broken glass making the noise in the doors, and bent bonnet. [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Should be nothing wrong with a TTRS that new, it's a well built car, with the only fault I have had being the exhaust sensor which was changed out for me under warranty no questions asked.

As for dealers there are loads of goods ones, just not down south it seems.
All 3 of my cars are Sytner bought and I am well looked after.
the 2 2nd hand ones i own were preped to a very high standard, with full walk thoughs of the car and long hand overs , making sure I was happy, again with tick sheets to prove the sales guys are doing their jobs.

ALso the after care from Sytner is 2nd to none with follow up phone calls asking if all is ok from head office and if there is any thing I need or want to bring up, then letters sent out with questions and feed back also.
They also ask me to pop in for a cup of tea when passing to say hi and look at any new stock.

I take it Hatfield Audi are not like that i'll keep away from the Spire Automotive group in future.
I am not saying Sytner are 100% perfect as I went down south to look at cars and the prep was loads worse, I would not take time out to visit and look at cars in the southern area's now, just a total waste of my time.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

That's one hell of a list of faults. Even the wrong colour bumper - how come? Most odd. It sounds like the car's been poorly maintained, possibly modified and then put back by someone of limited skill, and then obviously not checked properly as an Audi Approved car. It sounds like it hasn't even had a proper clean. Warped brake discs can be a problem on RSs but as far as I know it's a known issue and Audi replace the discs. They should have found this, and everything else on their checklist of many points, and it should have all been put right before the car was put for sale.

I would merge the advice given. If your confidence in the car is shot, pursue a refund post haste. If you want to keep the car (not sure I would) then a refund might be a good opening salvo to get them to wake up, but go to the manager rather than the salesman who dealt with you. Call Audi CS rather than writing, as per TT4PJ. Get a full quotation from your local garage to put everything right, which you can use as backup for your case.

Good luck..... :?


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

Clearly you have been sold a car that is not 'fit for purpose' (you need to demonstrate that, your independent report is perfectly sufficient) therefore, you are fully protected under the sale of goods act.
Just return it for a refund, politely ignore them if they only offer exchange, insist on a full cash refund.
The dealer doesn't have a leg to stand on, you are FULLY protected, and YOU call the shots.


----------



## davidkoulakis (Jul 21, 2008)

Do both of these:

1. Email the MD of M25 Audi

http://www.m25audi.co.uk/about_us/ask-the-md.html

2. Call Audi CS NOW !!!!!!!!!!

The lists of faults are simply ridiculous

Both Audi UK and Darren will kick serious arse if what you are saying is true

just go about it the right way


----------



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

I would find who owns "Spire Automotive group " and talk to them


----------



## davidkoulakis (Jul 21, 2008)

mrdemon said:


> I would find who owns "Spire Automotive group " and talk to them


erm ... http://www.m25audi.co.uk/about_us/ask-the-md.html


----------



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

davidkoulakis said:


> mrdemon said:
> 
> 
> > I would find who owns "Spire Automotive group " and talk to them
> ...


He is just an employee of them


----------



## TTRS_500 (Aug 29, 2010)

I think some of those listed faults are easily rectifiable. Low oil and not enough oil, are two different things for example.

Get the main things fixed, find out the exact faults on the ecu, and lets see whats what. Some of the faults will undoubtedly be related to each other

Theres a private ex audi s/rs super techy near you in hatfield also.

edit,

just read that list again, sounds like its been in an accident, reject


----------



## Smeds (Oct 28, 2009)

Hope you get the result you deserve, gutted for you. What date did you get it?


----------



## TWH (Aug 25, 2010)

I agree with other comments here, that list of faults on a car just bought from an official dealer, albeit second hand, is totally unacceptable, and if they'd carried out their checks (and rectified any faults found) there's no way it'd be like that.

With the odd marks on the bonnet, different colour bumper, rattling in the door, and leaking exhaust, it all signals to be that there's been an impact on the vehicle that has been big enough to bend the exhaust, break at least one window, and sounds like it's also buckled the bonnet. Whoever fixed it did a shocking job.

I would personally not even look to have it fixed - they've sold you a car that is totally different to the one they advertised (unless they stated that it had been in a significant shunt, been repaired badly, and needed a lot of work). I would demand a full refund, and possibly look for compensation for the fact that you've not been able to drive the car for several weeks as it's not in a fit condition.

As everyone else has said, get this started TODAY, the more you delay, the less likely you are to get this resolved satisfactorily.


----------



## Piker Mark (Nov 16, 2011)

ttrs530 said:


> It Is a Dec 2009 with 20k on the clock


I don't think I have had that many faults if I totalled up all the Audi's I have owned in the last 15 years. I can't imagine an Audi Dealer would sell you a car with all that going on? Then not fix it? Your pulling our legs? If you're not, good grief! Th car must have been stolen and recovered or something? I've refused to take deliver of a car with a wonky number plate. Never in a million years would I accept that lot ... get tough with them. Don't take any excuses and demand a replacement car or a refund. NOW.


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Would you rephrase some of your advice please. Call me old fashioned, but I find it too strong and I am sure Amy may too.

Swear word edited as requested. Hoggy.


----------



## ttrs530 (Jan 8, 2012)

Spoke with Audi CS and Audi roadside came to inspect the car - they have taken it away as it has some throttle problem.
It is to be completely inspected by another Audi Centre and the outcome will determine what will happen.
Darren from M25 Audi has sent a mail saying that the car is of good quality and that they can't help me any further - I feel like buying him a free clown suit.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I'm sure there's at least two sides to this story....


----------



## TootRS (Apr 21, 2009)

Toshiba said:


> I'm sure there's at least two sides to this story....


I 100% sympathise with the OP if she is having problems with the car, but something does seem amiss with a list of faults like that from an Audi main dealer. I'm intrigued what another Audi centre will say. If it really is the case, then that's truly shocking.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

toot3954 said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sure there's at least two sides to this story....
> ...


And none of these fault were evident during the purchasing process....
I'm just being honest. Sorry...

Most sound minor...
Flat battery for the lights and ECU faults...
convenience opening/closing is a DIS setting.
Bumper a different colour - what black on blue (like in the other thread?)


----------



## davidkoulakis (Jul 21, 2008)

mrdemon said:


> davidkoulakis said:
> 
> 
> > mrdemon said:
> ...


no, he owns the company


----------



## ttrs530 (Jan 8, 2012)

To put things into perspective on the way home I had to use my brakes hard on the motorway and the car changed lanes,
This is the reason why I took it to my local garage.
It has come to light that the cars 144 point inspection was clearly not carried out and the paperwork was false even though it had been signed by two people, trading standards are investigating this criminal act.
I was even given oily hand books and a service book that has the wrong data in it.


----------



## Smeds (Oct 28, 2009)

How long have you had the car?


----------



## ttrs530 (Jan 8, 2012)

Hi Smed,
I Purchased the car on the 18th december the car went back on the 19th december and was returned to me yesturday with faults which Audi roadside confrmed today.
I have had the car in my possession for a total of 72 hours.
The car is at my local Audi Centre at the moment.


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

This all sounds so familiar to me. Back in the 1970's I bought a secondhand Lancia HPE from a Lancia main dealers (Before all of the Beta horror stories emerged). It had around 15k on the clock and was around 18 months old. After running it for a couple of weeks I took it back to the dealers as it had a horrendous fuel consumption amongst other problems, the mechanic who looked at it implied to me that the car had been clocked. To cut a long story short, the car had belonged to a friend of the salesman who I dealt with and the car had never been on the main dealers books. The salesman and his friend had clocked the car (which I later found out had travelled between north Lancashire and London at least once a week for its entire life) and then sold it from the dealers forecourt to me and split the profit between them. After a very long and uncomfortable time I did get my money back and he did lose his job.

I hope that you get your money back and a full apology for everything.


----------



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

ttrs530 said:


> Spoke with Audi CS and Audi roadside came to inspect the car - they have taken it away as it has some throttle problem.
> It is to be completely inspected by another Audi Centre and the outcome will determine what will happen.
> Darren from M25 Audi has sent a mail saying that the car is of good quality and that they can't help me any further - I feel like buying him a free clown suit.


I don't get why Darren would email you that line.
Get legal advice before Audi CS come back to you, you need to fight for a full refund, and you need to have legal backing/advise.

Two side or not, if the cars pulling, has engine lights on and now a throttle problem, and your dealer says they cannot help you, it's not great, and you don't want another car from them.

A few high end car dealers have done scary things the last few months, inc Ferrari and Porsche dealers selling sale or return stock and doing a runner.

Even if it fails just 1 point on the 144 check at the other Audi Centre that would be enough to get a full refund in my eyes how ever minor, as you gave it back to them the next day after buying it. So I am sure some legal bod could get your money back and costs.


----------



## TWH (Aug 25, 2010)

Keep us posted - very interested to see what happens after the other Audi centre come back with their findings, and what trading standards think of the whole situation.


----------



## TTpete (May 19, 2011)

Any update?


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

If previous form is anything to go by, part of the settlement is that the OP never mentions the matter in public again. We may never hear anything more about this. Still, I think M25 Audi have probably lost at least one sale as a result of this thread.

I'm surprised no-one has asked how someone could buy a car with so many issues that it went back the following day. I think you have to assume the OP never test drove the car prior to purchasing it.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

wja96 said:


> I'm surprised no-one has asked how someone could buy a car with so many issues that it went back the following day. I think you have to assume the OP never test drove the car prior to purchasing it.


I eluded to it, the list of things included items that you just couldn't miss.
As i said, always more than one side to a story - could be that a deal was done at a reduced rate based on the condition of the car and the buyer still got cold feet afterwards on reviewing the car. Could be they really didn't see anything due to the glare from the dazzling white teeth of the salesman, or maybe it was simply purchased remotely without viewing - this is covered by the distance sales reg, you get lots of cover if it was done this way.

Lots of cars have minor issues, more so with used ones, but the list is longer than the 7 harry potter books....

I'd guess it will take a while to sort, that's assuming the other Audi dealer "agrees" with the list of complaints and Audi can put pressure on the supplying dealer to refund. Dealers are independent of Audi, so Audi can't force them to take it back. Audi could of course purchase it back from the owner at their own cost....


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 4, 2009)

TBH, never understood the following points;
1)	Why anyone *NOT* certified as a dimwit will purposely seek to 'destroy' a product in the normal cause of use...assuming the state of the car as reported by OP is indeed a fact.

2)	Why anyone will equally sell a product which may be questionable in its appearance never mind fit state...BIG ASSUMPTION here being that the OP did in fact report matters as they actually were.

3)	Whilst applauding the OP, am still confused how such a sale was accomplished on a product that now raises so many post sale issues.

Years ago I found a 964RS LHD which I was set on purchasing...car looked OK when inspected with a mechanic friend apart from the odometer labels which were peeling off. We made a snap decision to probe further and walked away...we learned that the car had been stolen on the continent and being sold in UK...this was back in early 2000.

Sometimes you need to park desire from the heart and let your head rule...just a thought...


----------



## ttrs530 (Jan 8, 2012)

Update:
The plot thickens the car went to my local dealer and the results are unbelieveable:
The first fail is the most important - 
N/S/F wheel Loose requires new wheel bolts - could have caused serious injury - I hope this wasn't deliberate.
Dent in bonnet.
o/s/f door window to car interface poor - basically water pours in through window.
Dent/damage underside bonnet.
Ashtray ilumination not working.
N/S/F roof seals incorrectly fitted
O/S/F seat base sagging 
Fault logged on enginr control unit ref throttle body.
Battery weak ,needs charging
scratches to O/S/F wheel
Internal buzzing noise from rear of car when driving 
Steering wheel not straight
Flat spot when pulling away
Rear bumper incorrect colour match
Heater hose damage. 
Exhaust sensor wiring incorrectly routed.
Various chips and scuffs to paintwork.

Needed most of the evening to cool off


----------



## carrock (Mar 17, 2011)

ttrs530 said:


> Update:
> The plot thickens the car went to my local dealer and the results are unbelieveable:
> The first fail is the most important -
> N/S/F wheel Loose requires new wheel bolts - could have caused serious injury - I hope this wasn't deliberate.
> ...


Just hand the car back, reject it as not fit for purpose, and if they won't play ball, contact trading standards

I wouldnt accept a car with that many faults, and Audi should take their franchise off them. They obviously didnt do a 145 point check.

M25 Audi are, on this evidence, a bunch of shitwits


----------



## sevy (Sep 14, 2011)

This sounds like an absolute nightmare Amy...

Assuming you get shot of this car and get the full refund that you surely should do, would you be willing to post details of the car (registration, colour, etc) on here so that some other poor unsuspecting buyer doesn't end up with it once all of these problems have been fixed and/or covered up?

I'm potentially in the market for a TTRS this year myself, and would hate to think that if all the issues are fixed and/or covered up, I could unwittingly end up looking at or even buying a car which has had so many faults & problems...

Hope you get the right result out of all this...which based on the number of faults with the car should be a full refund at the very least!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

ttrs530 said:


> Update:
> The plot thickens the car went to my local dealer and the results are unbelieveable:
> The first fail is the most important -
> N/S/F wheel Loose requires new wheel bolts - could have caused serious injury - I hope this wasn't deliberate.
> ...


Are they "hinting" some of these things have happened post sale.
I mean some of these things (like the ones in red - which is most of them) are virtually impossible not to notice when you go to buy a car?

Sorry, just asking. seems really strange...


----------



## phil3012 (Jul 25, 2008)

Some of the 'issues' Tosh has highlighted in red aren't unexpected on a used car.

Seat base sagging - is just a feature of the TT and other cars with leather seats (although fixable)
Chips and scuffs to paint work - (it's a used car, the TT is particularly bad for stone chips and all on a dealer forecourt usually have some)
Rear bumper colour mismatch - depends how bad, but again normal the paint ages differently between the bumper and car which can cause a mismatch
Battery flat - Will be if the car has been sat

I do feel for the OP spending that amount of money on a car, that in all honesty may have just been very badly prepared by the dealer. I hope they manage to get at least the faults sorted.


----------



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

yes that just sounds like bad prep and does not list half the faults on the 1st page.
Have they all vanished ?

I often buy cars without seeing them, well place deposits any way then visit the dealer to check the car out.
I had to reject a TTS from Slough Audi as I thought is was a poor car, but it was no questions asked here is your money back. Looks like the door was another colour and the nav have a scratch all the way accross the screen.
car was only a year old so I expected it perfect, I gave the garage a chance to fit a new screen but they said no chance, so I said no sale.

I did not drive the Porsche I just bought either from a dealer, but I always check paint and wheels/tyres.


----------



## vwcheung (May 19, 2010)

Yes mrdemon thtas what i would be doing if purchasing used , even with new cars dents scratches etc need to be look out for. Just seems strange this person is not only unlucky but partially blind


----------



## talk-torque (Apr 30, 2008)

OK, some of the points listed are easilly rectified, and the result of bad preparation by the selling dealer, but the more serious ones indicate that this car has a dubious history, making it a car to be avoided.

Sorry you've ended up with this problem Amy, but the moral is, if you don't have the required knowledge and experience, then take advice before you purchase, not after. Car salesmen are among the least trusted of people for a reason.

Hope it all turns out right.


----------



## carrock (Mar 17, 2011)

talk-torque said:


> OK, some of the points listed are easilly rectified, and the result of bad preparation by the selling dealer, but the more serious ones indicate that this car has a dubious history, making it a car to be avoided.
> 
> Sorry you've ended up with this problem Amy, but the moral is, if you don't have the required knowledge and experience, then take advice before you purchase, not after. Car salesmen are among the least trusted of people for a reason.
> 
> Hope it all turns out right.


I suspect the OP was relying on the assurance of a 145 point checked approved used Audi.

Fair enough if buying from a backstreet sheepskin coat car dealer, but Audi Approved Used- *should* be to a very high standard.


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

carrock said:


> talk-torque said:
> 
> 
> > OK, some of the points listed are easilly rectified, and the result of bad preparation by the selling dealer, but the more serious ones indicate that this car has a dubious history, making it a car to be avoided.
> ...


+1


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

Any updates on this yet?


----------



## CapoGT (Apr 30, 2010)

Hope it all turns out right. [/quote]

I suspect the OP was relying on the assurance of a 145 point checked approved used Audi.

Fair enough if buying from a backstreet sheepskin coat car dealer, but Audi Approved Used- *should* be to a very high standard.[/quote]

+1000 - also consider that an Audi Dealership will charge a premium because of those checks.


----------



## talk-torque (Apr 30, 2008)

DPG said:


> carrock said:
> 
> 
> > talk-torque said:
> ...


So all the bad mouthing of dealerships and Audi service departments on here is 100% wrong? The "Approved Used Audi" piece of paper is all Amy is depending on now, for a car that most of us would probably not have touched. A car dealer is a car dealer is a car dealer. I agree that the Audi main dealer thing should ensure that nothing goes wrong, but would you let your wife/girlfriend/"best mate who knows nothing about cars" go buy a car from anyone, sheepskin or not, alone?


----------



## vwcheung (May 19, 2010)

So all the bad mouthing of dealerships and Audi service departments on here is 100% wrong? The "Approved Used Audi" piece of paper is all Amy is depending on now, for a car that most of us would probably not have touched. A car dealer is a car dealer is a car dealer. I agree that the Audi main dealer thing should ensure that nothing goes wrong, but would you let your wife/girlfriend/"best mate who knows nothing about cars" go buy a car from anyone, sheepskin or not, alone?[/quote]

I would just like to add who knows if Amy really is a female? maybe this post is written by a bloke who got shafted by a dealer or has probably has an axe to grind with them? I honestly can't believe someone who knows so very little about cars would even know what a TTRS is ! Just my opinion


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

I think the average female (plus a lot of males), who go to buy a TT have only a vague idea of the meaning of any letters following TT. :?


----------



## Smeds (Oct 28, 2009)

The excitement of buying a much longed for car can very easily put the blinkers on anyone, even easier to judge.


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Didn't they give you a HPI report when you bought the car, i thought all dealers HPI their used cars before sale?


----------



## ttrs530 (Jan 8, 2012)

Just a quick update: 
A manager at Audi CS has taken over - at the moment I can't discuss or reveal any further detail etc.
All I can say is that CS have assured me that the situation will be resolved ASAP.
Thankyou for all those that offered constuctive advice I really appreciate it.
Amy


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Fingers crossed that it all works out to your advantage


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

Good luck Amy

Let us know the outcome.

Im sure it will get sorted now though.


----------



## TTpete (May 19, 2011)

Any update?


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

TTpete said:


> Any update?


+1


----------



## pitlad (Nov 5, 2010)

Any update :roll:


----------



## steeve (Jul 8, 2010)

The issues in main seem to be consistent with accident damage. Probably severe accident damage that hasnt been repaired properly or carefully.

The car must be rejected as more issues may come to light in the future. Take the car back, or if it is back, write a letter formally rejecting the vehicle and provide copies to the Dealer Principal, manager etc etc.

Walk away. Might also be worth you getting an HPI check.
Certainly I wouldnt want to keep it.

I have rejected a new car in the past and was given a new replacement so I know it can be done.


----------

